# New puppy questions



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hi all!
After having lost our adorable Yorkie 5 months ago my family has decided to bring a new pup into our home and after ALOT of research we found a breeder and have made our deposit to receive one of three female puppies born on December 16th. The breeder is very reputable and was recommended to us by somebody who has adopted from her and who is very discriminating.
My question/concern is this: The puppies were born very tiny according to average standards. Nursing has not gone well (mom's milk not abundant) and the breeder has been supplementing. Although they are healthy and are thriving, according to the breeder, they are still very small at 3 weeks, weighing just under a pound. Should I be concerned about the health of the puppies because of their slow start and small size? Are there any red flags I should be looking for? Considering the experience (breeder of Havanese for 15yrs) and reputation of our breeder I want to trust that she would advise us if we need to be concerned. Nevertheless, I thought I would throw the question out there and hear from other owners.*
[/B]


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure... we got our Hav, Tillie at 14 weeks and she was a tad over 3 lbs... we were told that she is going to be small, and at 7 months she is 7 lbs. So... hopefully the pups are healthy and strong and full of puppy love no matter what size!
I'm happy to hear the breeder is supplementing!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Laurie might be helpful with this one since her latest puppy was tiny when she got her. However, if you have faith in your breeder, I would expect her to tell you if there were any problems with the puppies before it's time for you to get yours.


----------



## havnva (May 8, 2010)

My dog is about 10 months old and she's around 9 lbs. The vet doubts that she'll ever get larger that 10 lbs. At 3 weeks she was between 1 lb and 1lb-6 oz. She is one of the smallest from her litter, but has been healthy. 

I would say trust your instincts and see how the puppies develop as far as eye-opening, walking, and socialization. You should be able to spot any major problems before you bring your puppy home.

Gloria


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the words of wisdom! A week from Sunday we will be traveling to downstate Il. to actually be able to see and touch the puppies for the first time  They will be just a little over 7 weeks then. Is there anything in particular we should be looking for in terms of developmental characteristics? As I mentioned before, we feel very confident in the breeder we chose and have no reason thus far to be concerned about her expertise in breeding/raising Havanese pups. No doubt they will be adorable. She has posted occasional photos of the puppies all along. I just would like to feel informed and responsible as we meet the puppies for the first time! I hope I'm not over thinking this too much :/


----------



## havnva (May 8, 2010)

Don't worry about overthinking, we all do that! I visited my breeder when Patsy was about that age, and I looked at her eyes and coat. You can just tell when something is off. As for behavior, I wanted to make sure that she played with toys and her littermates. Also, she wasn't skittish of me or other poeple. I observed her going into a crate to get away from the madness for a few minutes. I also checked out the breeder's environment - presence of a puppy play area, food and water availability, overall cleanliness (smell, excrement, exposure to lots of different sights and sounds), etc. I think you just know. And since the breeder has sent you photos, you have an idea. They should include candid shots of the puppies in the living space or outdoors. If all of the photos are posed in costumes and/or with props (which are cute, but should not be the only pics), then maybe there's a reason to worry. Best of luck to you! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I think Havna is right on with her advice. I would add that we have had very small pups in litters--some runts, some not--and they have grown to be wonderful, healthy pets. I can say that because my daughter has one. Your breeder is the key and it sounds like you have a very good one. Best sign is that she has invited you to come visit!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Also when you go to pick out your puppy make sure you request to have him or her soaped down before you buy your pup . Their has been several people in our forum who did not know about that myself included. You need to learn what you are looking for. In my case Maddie has a foot that turns out and every once in a while she limps. Our vet knows about it and we are watching it. Their was someone that showed xrays of their dog who has very curved legs.
You also want to look at their bight . Along with temperament and every thing else you are learning.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Also when you go to pick out your puppy make sure you request to have him or her soaped down before you buy your pup . Their has been several people in our forum who did not know about that myself included. You need to learn what you are looking for. In my case Maddie has a foot that turns out and every once in a while she limps. Our vet knows about it and we are watching it. Their was someone that showed xrays of their dog who has very curved legs.
> You also want to look at their bight . Along with temperament and every thing else you are learning.


Agreed. Check out the puppies bite and feel them over. Watch them play and try to observe them running. Make sure they don't do any tracking. Good luck and have fun with your new baby. If you get your pic, be sure to take pictures of all of them so you make sure you get the right one.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe was under 2.5 lbs when we got him at 8 weeks, now he's 15 months and weighs 12 lbs. I would think that as long as the puppies continue to gain weight at a healthy rate they will be fine...


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing how your visit goes this Sunday!
Have fun, enjoy the puppy love.:whoo:


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

The range for this breed is 7-13 pounds. They might be a 7 lb. dog on the smaller side, but if they continue to gain weight and you're ok with a dog on the smaller side, just continue to watch their health.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

jenisny said:


> The range for this breed is 7-13 pounds. They might be a 7 lb. dog on the smaller side, but if they continue to gain weight and you're ok with a dog on the smaller side, just continue to watch their health.


OK...somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think weight was part of the breed standard.

And, to answer the question, I would think that if your breeder is reputable, and does all the recommended health testing, and you trust her, then she probably knows what she's talking about. Take your camera for your visit so we can see the puppies!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

*Calming Concerns*

Again, thanks to all who've responded to my concerns about newborn puppy size as a predictor of overall health. On Sunday, February 6th, I will finally be able to see, in person, this adorable litter of 3 little girls  I still do not know which of the girls will come to our home. This will be determined soon.

I believe the sudden illness/death of my 8yr old Yorkie, Jazzy, still has me skiddish and causes me to question details that realistically would not give pause to anyone else. The reassurances from people on this forum have been wonderful and have helped keep me grounded.
I will definitely have my camera with for our family visit! My techy 23y/o son will have his G4 iphone & he will be able to video connect with my daughter who goes to college @UNC-Chapel Hill, N.C. Thus even she will be able to experience the excitement!! Jazzy was a gift to her for her 11th b-day and the arrival of a new pup to love has really lifted her spirits.
Our breeder is going to think we're nuts...lol!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

eadn13 said:


> Looking forward to hearing how your visit goes this Sunday!
> Have fun, enjoy the puppy love.:whoo:


My visit to the breeder is a week from this Sunday, Feb. 6th> I probably wasn't clear about the date on my post  I am getting very excited! Hoping to find out soon which of the three little girls will be ours !!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

The first time we met Snoopy (Avatar pic) my first thought was "Oh he's the runt of the litter - he's soooooo small". But he had a great personality and our breeder told us the only reason she hadn't been able to place him was because his bite was questionable. We got him anyway - spent the money on his dental work and now he's (at 7 months old) as big as Snickers is (She'll be 1 year old on monday), and his bite is fine.

Puppy size isn't as important as his conformation characteristics - make sure the puppy meets YOUR (reasonable) expectations when you meet it.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

SnickersDad said:


> The first time we met Snoopy (Avatar pic) my first thought was "Oh he's the runt of the litter - he's soooooo small". But he had a great personality and our breeder told us the only reason she hadn't been able to place him was because his bite was questionable. We got him anyway - spent the money on his dental work and now he's (at 7 months old) as big as Snickers is (She'll be 1 year old on monday), and his bite is fine.
> 
> Puppy size isn't as important as his conformation characteristics - make sure the puppy meets YOUR (reasonable) expectations when you meet it.


Thanks for the words of wisdom. I've heard the same advise from others on this forum and am feeling less concerned over low birth weight of the puppy litter from which we will be getting our little girl. My husband and I decided early on that our primary goal was to find a reputable breeder, close to home, who had a reputation for experienced responsible breeding of Havanese. We found her and I do trust she is spot on in regards to the health of this litter. I am very excited to finally see the puppies in 1 week!! They were born December 16th...


----------

